# Hatches This Weekend



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Myself and a few friends are heading up to a smaller trib this weekend in the Ausable/Rifle region. I was wondering what dries should we make sure have in the box to cover ourselves when we get up there. Thanks.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Take a look at this.

http://www.gateslodge.com/hatches.htm

Good luck


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Sulphurs and olives, maybe some March browns. Good Luck.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Don't forget caddis' there are some always hatching. Heading up around Grayling myself.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Sulphers big time. But we did see a massive blizzard of brown caddis in size 14. Wasn't really expecting them but there they were!!!!!!

xcaddis worked great in size 16 all week. Even when the sulphers were heavy. Sometimes the fish will go for something that's the minority on the water because it get's their attention because it is different than most everything around it.

BWO's are always about too.


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Don't forget Mahogany's as well


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

You an elk hair caddis and you will not be disappointed. Like said before, even if it is not the predominant hatch, it always catches fish this time of year on the Ausable.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Krull said:


> You an elk hair caddis and you will not be disappointed. Like said before, even if it is not the predominant hatch, it always catches fish this time of year on the Ausable.


Yep. This past weekend the x-caddis olive and a slate winged olive worked great during other hatches. The fish would key in on it becaue it was different than everything eles during heavy hatches. 

Those caddis are really good anywhere almost anytime, but I won't eat em!.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

I bet we start seeing drakes this w/e


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

I already saw some of them last night...


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I just saw a ton of drakes last night on Lake Mecosta. Usually a week later is when I see the full blown hatch after viewed on the lake. 

Gotta love this time of year.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

We saw sulphers and mahagonies.... none of the bigger drakes.

Soon tho ....


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I had them on three small streams in the NE and they were also chasing them on the N Branch this past weekend...sulphurs were still going strong at dark...had a nice weekend...


----------

